# Type of wood



## Dirtfishingman (May 7, 2018)

NEWBIE ALERT!!!!

So my buddy heard i got an offset smoker and wanted to be nice and drop me off about 50 logs of this type of wood.  He said he thinks is oak?
What do you guys think.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 7, 2018)

It's hard to tell w/o any leaves. Others here that have more experience will surely chime in. 

Chris


----------



## weedeater (May 7, 2018)

Looks like oak to me.  Probably “white oak”.  Should work fine for smoking.

Weedeater


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 7, 2018)

I agree with  .  Oak wood.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 7, 2018)

Probably Oak.
Be easier for me if you had a fresh cut, showing the side of a piece.
Old Gray wood & End grain pics don't help This old Cabinet maker much.

Bear


----------



## motolife313 (May 14, 2018)

You got good friends! How about a shot of the grain. White oak I got has really cool looking grain with bunch of little slits in it like there was hair growing in there lol. And usually have brown inside. After the wood is split even after few hours will just turn white. Oak is good stuff take care of the wood. It my favorite. Really durable looking wood compared to a lot of others


----------



## dave schiller (May 15, 2018)

It's difficult to positively identify the wood, as the photos don't provide enough detail.  But the first photo (of the bark) shows what looks like white oak.  Until proven otherwise, I'll stick with that.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2018)

dave schiller said:


> It's difficult to positively identify the wood, as the photos don't provide enough detail.  But the first photo (of the bark) shows what looks like white oak.  Until proven otherwise, I'll stick with that.




Yup,
It's funny how some people can tell one way, and others a different way:

After 20+ years in the Cabinetmaking business I can tell most wood species by looking at a planed or finished board, but I can only tell a couple by the bark.

But I have some buddies who know the species right away when they see a log, but couldn't tell one board from another.

Bear


----------

